# Problems with PF9



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

I have a PF9 that will not eject the empty casing. The extractor clip will not pull the empty completely out of the chamber. I have tried several different types of bullets and had several different people shoot the gun, so I know it is not just me having trouble with it. Had it sent back to Kel-Tec to be fixed and they said that they had some problems and they "fixed" it. It still does not work. Does anybody have any ideas, or do I have the nicest paper weight in NC?


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Contact Kel-Tec and send it back again until they get it right.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

After you got it back from Kel-Tec the first time, did you field-strip it, or otherwise take its slide off?

I bet that you have lost the ejector.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

No, it was not field stripped. The problem is not the ejector pin. It is the extractor clip, I think. It will not pull the empty out of the chamber completely.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If the extractor grips the empty well enough to pull it only part-way out of the chamber, it's working correctly and is not the problem.

There are only four possible causes for the problem you seem to be describing:
• You are firing weak rounds that do not give the pistol's mechanism enough power to operate correctly. Are you firing 9mm Parabellum, or are you firing 9mm Kurtz (9mm Short, or .380 ACP)? Look on the box of cartridges, and the bases of the cartridges themselves, and see. The PF9 requires _9mm Parabellum_ (9x19mm) ammunition.
• The pistol is equipped with a recoil spring that is too strong, so it does not go through its entire cycle correctly. Since it's been to the factory, this is unlikely.
• The pistol's ejector is missing. This part is not a mere "pin," but rather a projecting piece of metal that hits the base of a fired cartridge as the slide moves back in recoil. This, too, is unlikely, unless someone has taken the gun apart and has lost it.
• The people test-firing the pistol are not holding the pistol firmly enough to allow it to operate properly. This is called "limp wristing," and it is a typical beginner's fault. Find a very experienced pistol shooter, and see if he or she has the same problem that you are experiencing.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

First, thanks for trying to help me with this problem. 
-I have tried using 9mm Luger from Winchester, Federal, CCI and Remington. 
-The pistol's ejector is still there. The word "pin" was more of a descriptive term and not an actual part term.
-As for limp wristing, I do not think this is the problem. We (the ones shooting the KEL-TEC) all shoot pistols and revolvers. I have had pistol instructors to SWAT team members shoot it with the same problems. It will still do it when you are making a conscious effort to not "limp wrist" it. I am not saying this could not be some of the problem, but it does not seem likely given the range of the people shooting it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm out of ideas.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

As a new member I want to restate my last post. Thanks for trying to help with my problem. This is why I came to this forum. The more I read the more I enjoy and learn.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Other than making sure the extractor bolt is tight and no burrs on the extractor where it grabs rim of cartridge, only other thing I can think of is to polish chamber with fine sandpaper rolled around a pencil?


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

oh, NO! The finest grit of emery cloth is still much too coarse for use on the chamber walls! Instead, use the Dremel, grey clay looking polishing point in the handheld grinder, check out the sub $20 one from Harbor Freight tools. Be sure to roll the polisishing point around the circumference of the chamber, to avoid removing too much metal in any one place.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

the extractor does not need to pull the fired casing all the way out of the chamber, it only needs to start it out and residual gas pressure will (normally) do the rest. That is why the Beretta pocket autos don't need extractors. However, if the extractor doesn't hold the casing in place until the ejector can hit the case head a good lick, the fired round is unlikely to be kicked out of the ejection port. I can't tell from your description if this is what is going on. your description sounds like weak powered ammo, but if you are using a variety of ammo, that is not the case. use a good light, preferably a gunsmith's bore light, to carefully look at the chamber walls. If a bad enough gouge or rough spot exists, the case walls will expand enough into the roughness that it will impede the extractor's pulling the rd out of the chamber in a timely fashion.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

buckler said:


> oh, NO! The finest grit of emery cloth is still much too coarse for use on the chamber walls! Instead, use the Dremel, grey clay looking polishing point in the handheld grinder, check out the sub $20 one from Harbor Freight tools. Be sure to roll the polisishing point around the circumference of the chamber, to avoid removing too much metal in any one place.


*Oh, no, indeed!*

Having done quite a few ramp-and-chamber polishing jobs in my time, I have to observe that no first-timer should _ever_ attempt the job with a Dremel or other rotary tool, regardless of the fineness of the abrasive to be used.
This is (you should pardon the expression) a hand-job.

Although I am not led by the OP's question to the conclusion that the fault is a rough chamber, a ramp-and-chamber polish couldn't hurt. (That is, unless a Dremel tool is involved.)

(If anybody would like detailed polish-job instructions, just PM me.)


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

Well, I should have clarified that the polishing point needs to be "trued" on a truing brick, prior to this sort of job, and that only at most 2 passes around the circumference can be recommended. If that doesn't do the trick, something else is wrong. True, idiots should not be using power tools on guns, but neither should too coarse an abrasive ever touch a chamber wall.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

My PF9 is still not working. Took it apart and cleaned it good again! When i finished cleaning and oiling put it back together and shot it. on the fourth shot the empty stuck in the chamber again. I then took it apart with the empty still in the chamber. the casing was in there fairly tight. When i took it out the casing was not round. It was .003" (checked with a dial caliper) out of round. Is this normal? I have never checked casings before. Could the barrel be defective? I dont know what to do now other than send it back to KT with the empty casings from it. Does any one have any ideas or know about the out of round?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jflecken said:


> ...Could the barrel be defective? I dont know what to do now other than send it back to KT with the empty casings from it. Does any one have any ideas or know about the out of round?


Sure, a chamber could be bored out-of-round.
Indeed, that's what your description seems to indicate.
Call KT and tell them what you've found out, including your measurements. Don't settle for a customer-service employee, but rather hold out for an engineer or machinist.
Let them tell you what to do, but I suggest that you ask firmly for a new barrel with a properly round chamber. KT should pay for pick-up and delivery, too.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Steve, it is going back to Kel Tec, again.


----------



## IRFemale (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm having the same type of problems with mine D: The first time I shot mine it jammed like no tomorrow (but that was because the dealer sold us the wrong weight bullet D:<) The second time I shot it I bought Blazer 115 and 124 weight bullets and it didn't jam at all, so I thought the problems was only the weight of the bullet. But then I used a friends ammo 115 weight Winchester and It jammed worse than the first time I shot it. I'm thinking that it may be the bullet casings cause when it jammed both times (with two different brand ammo) it was Brass casings, I'm going to test it out tomorrow if the Steel casing bullets I recently bought jam it. But it didn't jam with the Blazer Aluminum casings. I'm grasping at straws right now, so I'm not sure if the different casings types has anything to do with it, but Bahhumbug.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

My PF-9 came back from KT last week. This was the second time it was there. Brought it home and shot 50 rounds thru it ( 7 mags ). It never jammed once. This is the first time that has ever been said about it. Before, you could not shoot 7 rounds before it would jam. KT did some work on it this time. They replaced the barrel, extractor and screw, ejector, mag release, mag plunger and polished everything. After 50 rounds can't say it is fixed but have never been able to empty one mag in it before, so I am happy for now. The only problem I have is KT did not want to pay for shipping on one of their defects because it was the second time it went back to them. My dealer did not want to either (It was not his problem it was KT's) So he put it in another box going to them and let them pay for both. Thanks to them. IR you may have the same problem i had, I don't know. If you do not get it shooting send it back until they fix it. If you can't depend on it you may as well be carrying a rock in your pocket. As for the different type of casings mine would jam with them all. I don't know if you would call it a jam problem the casing would not come out of the chamber. I think the chamber was out of round. Hope this fixes my problem, and I hope you get yours fixed. Still do not carry the gun. It will take a lot to get me to turn loose of my Sig 228. Best of luck to you IR.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Check the extractor screw make sure it's in all the way in. You may want to take the screw out clean extrator and replace screw with blue lock tight.I had one which I thought screw was all the way in but it wasn't it has to fit right with firing pin inside once that's done put blue lock tight on screw and replace.


----------



## demac777 (Feb 10, 2012)

My first PF-9 has been flawless from day one. I just bought one from a buddy because he was having the same problem: Failure to eject on the fourth round almost every time with dfferent ammos. I bought it cheap beacuae I knew worst case, I'd send it back to KT. I field stripped and inspected/cleaned and tested with the same results. I pulled it again, tested the empties in the chamber and one felt a little tight. I pulled the exctractor spring and screw and noticed a little gunk under the extractor claw, so I've cleaned that, re-assembled and I'm going to polish the chamber. The ramp is polished well, but i do notice the geometry is slightly different than my old one. I'll test fire again and if no luck, I'll try to mic the cases.

With regards to dremel polishing... my suggestion is to use a buffing pad with a little polishing rouge. It'd be damn hard to take off too much material that way. Mine is actually a black and decker, but is variable speed, and they make a buffing wheel that is a little plug shaped just like a bullet that is almost a perfect fit in a chamber. go slowly and use the rouge sparingly and your pretty safe with regards to removing to much material.


----------



## scottmphoto (Mar 6, 2012)

*Same issues here*

Bought my wife a PF-9 2 days ago for home defense. Took her to the range and bought some ammo.

It jammed on EVERY SINGLE SHOT.

First, the casing jammed prior to ejection - getting stuck in the port.

Eventually, the ejector got blown away, and the spent casings just sat in the chamber - every time. Took it back to the store, and they said to have KT send me a new ejector (I 
did not strip the gun before shooting)

Now it is going back to KT.

This is my first, and last KT.

Scott


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Had problems with my chamber being tight when the gun was new, but a fluff and buff/clean and lube (including polishing the chamber walls and feed ramp) before I ever fired it seems to have solved any potential problems I could have had. Mine has been flawless since the first shot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

scottmphoto said:


> Bought my wife a PF-9 2 days ago for home defense. Took her to the range and bought some ammo.
> 
> It jammed on EVERY SINGLE SHOT.
> 
> First, the casing jammed prior to ejection - getting stuck in the port....


I get kinda tired of repeating this, but here we go again:

When the just-fired cartridge is not extracted and ejected, it frequently is a matter of _technique_, not of hardware.
When a relatively small pistol is held loosely, or with unlocked arms, much of the recoil force the gun needs to extract and eject is lost as the gun moves around in the shooter's hands.
Diagnostic of this is that the fired case slides right back into the pistol's chamber, unejected.

If the gun is held tightly, a fired case will come all of the way out of the chamber, even if the gun's extractor is broken or missing.
In a broken/missing-extractor situation, as long as the pistol's ejector is present, the fired case will be ejected.

Some Kel-Tec pistols have little, separate, dropped-into-a-hole ejectors which fall out unnoticed, and get lost, when the pistol is disassembled. Perhaps your PF9 is one of these, and its ejector had been lost during disassembly, maybe even at the gunshop before you bought it.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I had my PF9 for a year and had over 1000 rounds through it. Some ammo will give me FTEs and once I eliminated those ammo the gun's been 100%. I'm a member on KTOG and as of lately there's been a lot of posts about problems with FTEs and slide/barrel peenings. That tells me that KT were slacking on QC because they ramped up the production to meet the demand. I bought my PF9 intended for CC but used it more for range shooting so I sold it and got a Sigma 9mm for shooting. Anyway my hand's getting beat up from this hot little cannon and the Sigma's a pleasure to shoot.

Nevertheless the PF9 when made right is hard to beat for CC.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

I still have my same PF-9. Since it has come back from KT the second time it has not had one single problem. It will shoot and eject any ammo that you put in to it. The thing is still smooth as silk, with exception to the recoil. I now can not think of anything bad to say about it other than 'why did KT not fix it the first time?' With a little TLC it is now a smooth and reliable gun. If they would take a little more time in QC it would go a long way for customer relations.


----------



## SeamlessTan (Sep 16, 2012)

The 1st firing of 150+ rounds were w/o problem. The next had persistent fte's and a very short secession. I did a through cleaning and oiling and on another day, Same continued problem. 40 out of 100 rounds, 3 different brands of ammo including Winchester Whitebox and federal, were fte. I used a caliper to mic the spent brass and found about .002 to .003 in. runout, also present and caused by the chamber. I suspect the extractor arm allows slight rotation and the HOT out of round brass drags and causes a jam in the out of round chamber and/or the arm slips off leaving the casing jammed between the breach and port. The cause for the out of round chamber MAY be inadequate Metallurgical heat treating of the barrel, to allow warpage after the 1st real heating and cooling cycle. This may be worsened by the asymmetrical breach with ramp. 

I guess I will try to talk with a Kel Tec tech rep to get an RMA for repair with a new Proper Barrel.

Ken


----------

